# Want to buy a 42 inch Tv, need Advice !!



## pratik385 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello everyone, I am planning to purchase a TV. My budget is fixed about 40k
Which model is good(Samsung, LG, Sony)?  
LCD/LED?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 27, 2011)

you cant get 42" screen neither LCD nor LED in your budget.. 
you have to increase budget by 10k or reduce the desired screen size.


----------



## pratik385 (Mar 27, 2011)

what about 50-55k ?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 27, 2011)

lg 42LD460 - arnd 50k
samsung la40c550 with same price range but 40" screen.. 

according to be samsung would be better..


----------



## pratik385 (Mar 27, 2011)

what are specs ? 
Is samsung good? coz i will buy in April or may


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 27, 2011)

spec are almost same.. if you wanna buy in may or april.. definitely prices will drop more.. 

lg has better sound and picture.. 1 USB and HDMI port.. 4ms response time..
samsung has brght picture, many HDMI and usb port and more power efficient.
bt i think acc to spec. LG is winning d battle.. baki its ur choice.. check both of them live first


----------



## vickybat (Mar 27, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> what about 50-55k ?



Look at panasonic viera V series 42 inch plasma panel. One heck of a panel with realistic images and accurate blacks. Its TH - P42V20.

Check it at your nearest panasonic retailer. Ask him to give you a demo of blueray rips. I have never come across a single led based lcd tv apart from sony's Monolithic design e series that can challenge the image quality of the panasonic.

You can get it below 60k now i guess.


----------



## pratik385 (Mar 29, 2011)

@ vivky

Thanks mate 
Please Check your msg.


----------



## akshayt (Apr 20, 2011)

You can easily get entry level 42" LCDs from Philips 3000 series and LG Jazz for about 40-45k


----------



## vigneshnm (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi sorry to bump up this topic.
i wanted to know, whats the life of plasma/lcd/led tvs these days? and has anyone had an issue with the burn in associated with plasmas?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 23, 2011)

Don't buy a TV with a single USB port or a single HDMI port, go for only when it has at least 2 of each.
I bought a 32" Samsung a few days back and found it very good. If you are planning to use the USB port a lot (like connecting an HDD) I'd suggest you go for Samsung. Do take a look at LG though. If there is a shop which would let you connect and try an HDD, then take a lot of videos in various formats and try them in the shop. you can also take some sample images and try the color rendition and contrast of the screen before buying. That's the best way to satisfy yourself.
I would also like to clarify that I'm not very satisfied with the sound of this TV (It's ok for normal Indian Soap operas (read crappy shows)). So you might have to consider external speakers if you want good sound.


----------



## Kanra (Jun 28, 2011)

vigneshnm said:


> Hi sorry to bump up this topic.
> i wanted to know, whats the life of plasma/lcd/led tvs these days? and has anyone had an issue with the burn in associated with plasmas?



 I was a LCD guy till the day I actually wanted to buy my own TV. Spent a month researching, decided on a plasma in first week, never found any flaw. 

Pros: 
1.  Better image quality. Deeper true blacks. The technology of plasma is to switch off the light source in black while LCD/LED merely cover up the diodes wherein some light filters thru. You'll not  find a LCD with black, black is always washout/grey.
2. 600Mhz so there's no lag. ever. period. Forget the 100/120Mhz gimmick of LCDs. checkout the LCD & Plasma together in a showroom and ask them to switch to a news program for a ticker to simulate motion for you.
   I play with my xbox360 on the plasma so this is important
3. Longer life: 100,000 hrs compared to 50,000 for LCDs though you'll change before that's over. 
4. Image burn!!!! They are a thing of past and were an issue 5-6 yrs ago. Latest Plasmas require an image to stand still for 20-25 hrs to cause image burn and the built in screen screensavers kickin in a few minutes. You'll never face this. I have left my plasma switched on and left overnight and forgotten the morning next day. No problems.
5. You'll not be using a TV just for watching HD content. SD content which in beamed by TV channels is viewed better on plasmas which soften the image and cut out the harsh jagged lines seen on LCDs.

Cons: 
1. Glass on front means there can be glare off the screen if there's a strong light source nearby. The reason plasmas are not used in airports and supermkts. But you'll be mounting in living room/bedroom.
2. Thickness: It's more than the LCD. You'll lose a couple of inches of room space but honestly do u really wanna think fo that
3. Power consumption: You'll spend more on power but less than switching on a light bulb.


Final thoughts, I was initially carried away by FullHD marketing of LCDs but in th eend settled for a 720p plasma cuz you can hardly makeout difference between a full/half HD with naked eye *AND* HD channels including those in US are beamed in 720p/1080i and there are no plans to increase bandwidth to 1080p by any broadcaster. Most online content available via torrents is again 720p. You'll rue a d/l when comparing a 4.5gb(720p) to a 16gb(1080p) d/l.

Lack of time so i gotta stop now 

Edit: Nothing other than a Panasonic in Plasmas.


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jun 28, 2011)

LCD is the best option you must opt !

Onida LCD TV Price List 
Onida 32 Lexini LCD TV - Rs.33,490/-
Onida 46 Lexini LCD TV - Rs.1,05,000/-
Onida Xaria 32 LCD TV - Rs.33,990/-
Onida Xaria 42 LCD TV - Rs.63,990/-
Onida 40 Lexini LCD TV - Rs.65,990/-

Videocon LCD TV Price List 
Videocon integra 20 LCD TV - Rs.15,490/-
Videocon integra 21 LCD TV - Rs.15,990/-
Videocon integra 27 LCD TV - Rs.24,990/-
Videocon integra 27 HD LCD TV - Rs.26,900/-
Videocon integra 26c LCD TV - Rs.26,000/-
Videocon integra 32c LCD TV - Rs.33,000/-
Videocon integra 32 HD LCD TV - Rs.34,000/-
Videocon integra 40 LCD TV - Rs.60,000/-

Philips LCD TV Price List
Philips 20PFL4122 20″ LCD TV - Rs.21,490/-
Philips 26TA2800 26″ LCD TV - Rs.28,990/-
Philips 32PF7321 32″ LCD TV - Rs.34,990/-
Philips 32PFL7332 32″ LCD TV - Rs.49,990/-
Philips 32PFL7422 32″ LCD TV - Rs.49,990/-
Philips 32TA2800 32″ LCD TV - Rs.41,990/-
Philips 37TA2800 37″ LCD TV - Rs.64,990/-
Philips 42TA2800 42″ LCD TV - Rs.74,990
Philips 42PFL9532 42″ Full HD LCD TV - Rs.122,990/-
Philips 52PFL7432 52″ Full HD LCD TV - Rs.214,990/-

Hitachi LCD TV Price List
Hitachi L26A01A 26″ LCD TV - Rs.34,000/-
Hitachi L32A01A 32″ LCD TV - Rs.41,500/-
Hitachi L32S01A 32″ LCD TV - Rs.48,900/-
Hitachi L37X01A 37″ Full HD LCD TV - Rs.85,500/-
Hitachi L42X01A 42″ Full HD LCD TV - Rs.88,500/-
Hitachi L47X02A 47″ LCD TV - Rs.1,30,000/-
Hitachi L32A02A 32″ LCD TV - Rs.44,500/-

Panasonic LCD TV Price List
Panasonic VIERA TX-37LX80C 37″ LCD TV - Rs.59,900/-
Panasonic VIERA TX-32LX80C 32″ LCD TV - Rs.44,990/-
Panasonic VIERA TX-32LX800C 32″ LCD TV - Rs.57,900/-
Panasonic VIERA TX-32LE8C 32″ LCD TV - Rs.32,990/

Hope you will have a good buy !


----------



## Sarath (Jun 28, 2011)

Plasmas have burn in issues. I think it has come down in recent times but I have no idea how much it has reduced.

Games with fixes HUD, watching the same channel for a long long time can cause burning in of the image on the screen.

However plasmas are miles ahead of LCDs in picture quality. Remember the Pioneer Kuro series. They are yet to be beaten according to some people.

My vote for the Sony EX series of HDTVs. The new monolithic N series is good but too reflective.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 29, 2011)

Kanra said:


> I was a LCD guy till the day I actually wanted to buy my own TV......


Really great post by Kanra. I always knew that plasmas aren't really bad and are actually better than LCD, but it is only due to advertising that LCD is way more popular than plasma. Once can always consider a Plasma, but be sure to do your research first.


----------



## Kanra (Jun 29, 2011)

Scientia Wiz said:


> LCD is the best option you must opt !



Ditch this list. The only decent LCDs are those from Sony and Samsung and they both share the same factory for LCD production and use same LCD panels for their TVs. Samsung Series 5 will give more VFM than Sony for a 42"



Sarath said:


> Plasmas have burn in issues. I think it has come down in recent times but I have no idea how much it has reduced.
> 
> Games with fixes HUD, watching the same channel for a long long time can cause burning in of the image on the screen.
> 
> ...



Plasma burnin issues are a thing of past now and don't affect new gen TVs. Pioneer Kuro were THE BEST ever and too bad they stopped production. My friend has a 4 yr old unit and i have never seen any TV look better. 



Cool Buddy said:


> Really great post by Kanra. I always knew that plasmas aren't really bad and are actually better than LCD, but it is only due to advertising that LCD is way more popular than plasma. Once can always consider a Plasma, but be sure to do your research first.



Very basic reason for LCD promotion is that plasma screens can't be manufactured under ~37" and worldwide panel usage is most extensive in sub 32" range. Look at your comp monitor for example. millions of computer LCDs are required so for companies it makes more sense to stick to one technology for cutting development and manufacturing costs. Even a big installation like an airport can use hundreds of LCDs resulting in many times more sales compared to unit by unit sale to a home user. Over 32" usage of panels is very limited and mostly in homes so less profitable for manufacturers barring a few.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 29, 2011)

Kanra said:


> I was a LCD guy till the day I actually wanted to buy my own TV. Spent a month researching, decided on a plasma in first week, never found any flaw.
> 
> Pros:
> 1.  Better image quality. Deeper true blacks. The technology of plasma is to switch off the light source in black while LCD/LED merely cover up the diodes wherein some light filters thru. You'll not  find a LCD with black, black is always washout/grey.
> ...



LCDs have longer life than Plasmas. I am not able to get the figures right but its like 5-7years for plasma and 10y for LCD. But most get thrown out before 5years so it doesnt matter, atleast thats what I though when I was plasma (window) shopping. If you want to gift you TV to your grandchildren (they will most likely hate you for that) then take LCDs.

However I would have loved to take a plasma but dropped because of the burn in issue and them being more expensive.

The screen saver thingy is it actually fool proof? 

Power consumption, thickness. Who really cares when plasmas are so beautiful.

The Pioneer KURO is the best TV that has ever been made. It was worth 4lakhs when they stopped production a few years ago. Sadly nothing beats it even today.

I wish I had that.

And yes i agree with sticking to Sony and Samsung. [You pay a little extra for Sony for the TV to be called a Sony TV]
Can someone confirm that Sony has better build quality than Samsung? I read that ages ago.


----------

